# Tbh i did a titbot tinder experiment



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

I think that those experiments are dogshit, but i did either way. 24 hours. No bio (no height info), neutral local name.

I took some random pics from google images. They are low quality so i have to take that in consideration as well.

Interesting fact: i dont use tinder since the middle of last year give or take. The algorithm when doing this was perfectly reseted.

Pics i used:





















After 24 hours with his profile up, we got 21 likes:






After wasting all swaping attempts, we got 19 matches:






Between those 19 matches:
- 1 man
- 6 trans
- 1 qt
- 1 average
- 10 landwhales

Regarding race:

- 4 whites (2 landwhales, the man and 1 trans)
- the rest is either black or ethnic

The qt one:






The man:






A few trans:





















A few landwhales:
















And my favorite one:





Tbh she sent a message as soon as i matched. Slayer af


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 18, 2020)

tinder in 2020 is ropefuel


----------



## Almu (Jan 18, 2020)

Holy shit the last one


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> tinder in 2020 is ropefuel



if you're as ugly as him yes


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 18, 2020)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jan 18, 2020)

and now imagine u would have also mentioned his height.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 18, 2020)

I was like “ayy not terrible it could be worse” and then i saw that you had his settings set to bisexual


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 18, 2020)

Almu said:


> Holy shit the last one
> View attachment 234087


Yet she has more smv than anyone here


----------



## Almu (Jan 18, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Yet she has more smv than anyone here
> View attachment 234103


whats SMV


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

Fuk said:


> I was like “ayy not terrible it could be worse” and then i saw that you had his settings set to bisexual



tbh it wasnt set for anything. i just selected the "im a man" option when creating the account and that's it jfl


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 18, 2020)

Almu said:


> whats SMV
> View attachment 234104


sexual market value


----------



## Almu (Jan 18, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> sexual market value


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 18, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> That third tranny = hnnnnnngggg


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 18, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> tbh it wasnt set for anything. i just selected the "im a man" option when creating the account and that's it jfl


Yeah but the fact that men and trannies could even see his profile should mean that he would get at least 60 matches per day


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Yeah but the fact that men and trannies could even see his profile should mean that he would get at least 60 matches per day



Probably they set their gender to woman only. I dont know. i dont care and i dont give a fuck about how this jewish scum works


----------



## Dogs (Jan 18, 2020)

I tinder mog Titbot to oblivion


----------



## nastynas (Jan 18, 2020)

where tf you live to have this many trannys


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 18, 2020)

nastynas said:


> where tf you live to have this many trannys



they're all over dating apps now tbh. most of them even straight up put female as their gender


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

nastynas said:


> where tf you live to have this many trannys



bro trannys are everywhere nowadays ded srs


auboutduprecipice said:


> they're all over dating apps now tbh. most of them even straight up put female as their gender



they all do tbh


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 18, 2020)

I am not familiar with tinder in any shape or form so seeing those pictures is actually a surprise.

Are there really this many subhumans? Some of these look comically bad.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I am not familiar with tinder in any shape or form so seeing those pictures is actually a surprise.
> 
> Are there really this many subhumans? Some of these look comically bad.



Bro, just walk through the downtown of your city. There are every type of people: average is the norm, ofc, but there are more ugly than beautiful people.

And on tinder beautiful girls go for chads, not for average guys. Even worse: imagine for curry chihuahuas


----------



## SHARK (Jan 18, 2020)

Dogs said:


> I tinder mog Titbot to oblivion


How many matches do you get


----------



## Dogs (Jan 18, 2020)

SHARK said:


> How many matches do you get


With new account boost I get 99+ likes, but I didn't know I got new account boost so I didn't log in until like 3+ days later


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 18, 2020)

Kinda suprised tbh. He's better looking than me but I get more matches. (~50 in first day) Not that it really matters though. 95% of the actually decent looking women will ghost or refuse to meet up: they're only on the app seeking validation.

waste of time


----------



## SHARK (Jan 18, 2020)

Dogs said:


> With new account boost I get 99+ likes, but I didn't know I got new account boost so I didn't log in until like 3+ days later


Confirmed psl 8 gigachad ultimate slayer tbh


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Kinda suprised tbh. He's better looking than me but I get more matches. (~50 in first day) Not that it really matters though. 95% of the actually decent looking women will ghost or refuse to meet up: they're only on the app seeking validation.
> 
> waste of time



are you curry?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 18, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> are you curry?


Eastern european in western europe. Where are you swiping


----------



## reptiles (Jan 18, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> Yet she has more smv than anyone here
> View attachment 234103






Brutal


rockndogs said:


> if you're as ugly as him yes






How is he ugly lol he mogs like 90 percent of my fucking area alone jesus if he's ugly it's really over for me fuck


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Eastern european in western europe. Where are you swiping



you have to take race in consideration. Race is a big fucking factor bro.


reptiles said:


> Brutal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you, my friend, are a true slayer.


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 234100
> 
> Holy fuck.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

tbh


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 18, 2020)

He didnt get any other likes fwark


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jfl @ the pics you used for Titbot


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 19, 2020)

lol did you put his name to something indian and include 5'6 in the bio?


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol did you put his name to something indian and include 5'6 in the bio?



did you read the fucking post?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> did you read the fucking post?


that was a joke because of how bad the matches were


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> that was a joke because of how bad the matches were



sad shit


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 19, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


>


Would you ?


----------



## Over (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


>


Still more SMV than this entire site combined excluding Amnesia


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 19, 2020)

How tall is he again?


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 19, 2020)

This is the best a 5ft6 curry can get, what do you expect from.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> This is the best a 5ft6 curry can get, what do you expect from.



bro i didnt put his height. I gave the foids the benefit of the doubt tbh


thickdickdaddy27 said:


> How tall is he again?



7'0


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> bro i didnt put his height. I gave the foids the benefit of the doubt tbh
> 
> 
> 7'0


If I saw @Titbot in real life, I swear to God I'll be lmao, a 5ft6 curry he claims to look like Gandy, the level of delusion that comes from the ethnic that's as tall as a child.


----------



## vikingsool (Jan 19, 2020)

Jfl the last girl...I wouldn’t touch her with gloves, I’d be too grossed out


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

vikingsool said:


> Jfl the last girl...I wouldn’t touch her with gloves, I’d be too grossed out



To be honest she messaged right after i matched. And when i was going to delete the account i saw that she unmatched because i didnt reply to her messages


----------



## vikingsool (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> To be honest she messaged right after i matched. And when i was going to delete the account i saw that she unmatched because i didnt reply to her messages


She’s probably used to everyone rejecting her because of how ugly she is


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

vikingsool said:


> She’s probably used to everyone rejecting her because of how ugly she is


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 19, 2020)

Volcel if you wouldn't fuck the last one.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 19, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 234100
> 
> Holy fuck.


Ever believed in love at first sight well I haven't I'm blind from this ugly bitch medusa looking Stan Smith chin gone to his forehead looking bitch


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> View attachment 234069



Volcel if you wouldn't.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> I think that those experiments are dogshit, but i did either way. 24 hours. No bio (no height info), neutral local name.
> 
> I took some random pics from google images. They are low quality so i have to take that in consideration as well.
> 
> ...


Its the last one ffs 🤣🤣🤣 can you do a tinder experiment on me please


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Its the last one ffs 🤣🤣🤣 can you do a tinder experiment on me please



no bro tbh. I opened an exception to him because he claimed that he made a tinder experiment with me last month with his fucked up algorithm (he refused to do a experiment with a male model and post results, corroborating with that fact).

I think i will do a chadlitefish to compare the results tbh.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> no bro tbh. I opened an exception to him because he claimed that he made a tinder experiment with me last month with his fucked up algorithm (he refused to do a experiment with a male model and post results, corroborating with that fact).
> 
> I think i will do a chadlitefish to compare the results tbh.


Ok fair enough I understand


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 19, 2020)

i cant stand these chadlites. makes me ER


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> I think i will do a chadlitefish to compare the results tbh.



31 likes in 40 minutes already


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 19, 2020)

On Tinder





When you meet her in real life







Spoiler



respect to her for posting none frauded pics tho


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> 31 likes in 40 minutes already


















Suifuel tbh. More confirmation that my algorithm was completely reseted. Chadfish was succesful.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Tbh my chadlitefish already got 99+ likes (less than 5 hours), with good quality matches as i already posted.






Chadlite pics:


















More matches:
















With this i end my experiment, confirming that the algorithm was perfectly reseted (quite different when he did tinder experiments with other users, including me, where he didnt give the amount of info that i gave and refused to do a chadfish to confirm that the algorithm was perfectly fine).

Conclusions: IT IS FUCKING OVER. OVER. OVER. OVER.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Tbh my chadlitefish already got 99+ likes (less than 5 hours), with good quality matches as i already posted.
> 
> View attachment 235613
> 
> ...


Nigga first guy is a 7/10 or so with shitty low quali pics while the other dude is an 8/10 with good high qualy pics. Are u a tard? + first 1 is not white so he has a harder time


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Nigga first guy is a 7/10 or so with shitty low quali pics while the other dude is an 8/10 with good high qualy pics. Are u a tard? You need to scientificworkingmaxx



ok


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> if you're as ugly as him yes


Cry more for chadbot


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

which country did you tried op ?
and what was your own tinder experiment ? more than 99 LIKES a day?


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Mar 19, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> Bro, just walk through the downtown of your city. There are every type of people: average is the norm, ofc, but there are more ugly than beautiful people.
> 
> And on tinder beautiful girls go for chads, not for average guys. Even worse: imagine for curry chihuahuas


Chads are just well built men right? They don’t have to to be model tier


----------



## Feanor (Mar 19, 2020)

why is there so many trans people on tinder?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Kinda suprised tbh. He's better looking than me but I get more matches. (~50 in first day) Not that it really matters though. 95% of the actually decent looking women will ghost or refuse to meet up: they're only on the app seeking validation.
> 
> waste of time


Are u curry or no


----------

